# Under Smoker/Grill Mat



## malibu1979 (Aug 17, 2014)

Just had a new concrete patio poured and I'm looking to protect it from grease and such. I would like a very good quality mat that will hold up well and keep grease from going through. Can someone recommend a good mat to use. 

Thanks Jason


----------



## kc5tpy (Aug 18, 2014)

Hello Jason.  I don't know of any mats that would work.  I don't know what smoker you have but IF it will fit you might try getting an oil drum and cut it down so that you have a "pan" to set the smoker in.  You can use cat litter to soak up any drips and then just throw it all out when done.  Upturned trashcan lid?  Aluminium foil under the smoker and cat litter on top?  Just some ideas, hopefully someone can do better.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Aug 21, 2014)

Jason , a cheaper alternative is cardboard boxes , you can find big ones at furniture stores (yes , I dumpster dive). This is cheaper and can be given to the trashmen on P/U day.

Have fun and . . .


----------



## jirodriguez (Aug 21, 2014)

Most of the big box hardware stores have grill mats, or you can look online.


----------



## robitaillere2 (Aug 21, 2014)

I bought an aluminum water heater pan that works great undermy wsm. $25 at hd.


----------

